# Your most under rated Blue Note jazz albums?



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I have been on a a bit of a Blue Note records binge recently, so many great albums!

I have most of the usual suspects in my collection (The Sidewinder, Somethin' Else etc) but was keen to branch out to check out some hidden gems in the catalogue. 

Let me know some of your favourite unheralded Blue Note sessions please!

Thanks


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lee Morgan-Search For The New Land, The Procrastinator
Herbie Hancock-Inventions And Dimensions
Jackie McLean-Action, Right Now, Jackie's Bag, Let Freedom Ring
Grachan Moncur-Some Other Stuff
Tony Williams-Lifetime
Elvin Jones-Polycurrents, Genesis
Wayne Shorter-The All Seeing Eye, Schizophrenia
Hank Mobley-Roll Call, A Slice Of The Top
Freddie Hubbard-Goin' Up, Breaking Point, Here To Stay
Joe Henderson-Inner Urge
Sam Rivers-Fuschia Swing Song
Art Blakey-Roots & Herbs, Mosaic
Horace Silver-Cape Verdean Blues, In Pursuit Of The 27th Man
Jimmy Smith-Home Cookin'
Bobby Hutcherson-Components, Stick Up
Andrew Hill-Dance With Death, Black Fire, Smokestack


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Lee Morgan-Search For The New Land, The Procrastinator
> Herbie Hancock-Inventions And Dimensions
> Jackie McLean-Action, Right Now, Jackie's Bag, Let Freedom Ring
> Grachan Moncur-Some Other Stuff
> ...


Good list! I am listening to Joe Henderson-Inner Urge as I write this!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

That is one cool list. I think I have most of them other than The Procrastinator, Genesis and In Pursuit of the 27th Man. I will, of course, be remedying that. I would add anything else by Elvin Jones and Bobby Hutcherson and basically, let's face it, everyone else!!

When I am on my PC I will add a few more items.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Procrastinator is top notch Lee Morgan. I like it better than some the more famous albums. Coalition, and Ultimate are a couple other good Elvin ones albums.

Don't limit yourself to Blue Note. The Impulse 2 on 1 Elvin CD Illumination/Dear John C is great! And there's tons of good Joe Henderson on Milestone. Especially Power To The People, Multiple, At The Lighthouse, Tetragon, and In Japan.

PS CD Japan is a great source for high quality BN re-issues. That's where I bought all my Elvin Jones CDs, as well as some of the lesser known Bobby Hutcherson's and Horace Silver CDs. http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/

PS I should mention I'm also a fan of Wayne Shorter's more experimental albums Supernova, and Odyssey Of Iska.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Starthrower, that's a very good list (altough I'm not sure all titles are underrated). I'd like to add Andrew!!! and Compulsion!!!!! of Andrew Hill. Both albums weren't even released at the time. It seems that the reason is that Andrew!!! didn't swing. One of my favorite albums of all time.
I agree completely also about The procrastinator, even because there are two of the best pieces ever written by Shorter. 
And don't forget about Herbie Nichols. His discography is very small but it's also one of the great treasures in the history of the genre. Alfred Lion deserves a monument for his three pianists: Monk, Nichols and Hill. I think that Hill and Nichols were even better than Monk. And I love Monk.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

starthrower said:


> The Procrastinator is top notch Lee Morgan. I like it better than some the more famous albums. Coalition, and Ultimate are a couple other good Elvin ones albums.
> 
> Don't limit yourself to Blue Note. The Impulse 2 on 1 Elvin CD Illumination/Dear John C is great! And there's tons of good Joe Henderson on Milestone. Especially Power To The People, Multiple, At The Lighthouse, Tetragon, and In Japan.
> 
> ...


As am I. I still have my vinyl editions that I bought back in the seventies.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Puttin it together, by Elvin Jones, w/ Jimmy Garrison ando Joe Farrell is a fantastic and underrated blue note album. It deserves to be a classic...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Freddie Redd-Shades Of Redd
Horace Parlan-Up & Down
Donald Byrd-Byrd In Hand, Royal Flush


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Bobby Hutcherson - San Francisco (with Harold Land)


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Freddie Redd-Shades Of Redd


All the Blue Note albums by Freddie Redd are wonderful. Music From The Connection with Jackie McLean is my favorite.

Any of the leader albums by Tina Brooks (he played on Shades of Redd) is worth listening to - really good hard bop.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know if some of the freer Jackie Mclean albums like New and Old Gospel can be classed as under rated?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What about BN releases since the label was re-launched in 1985? I'm a big fan of the early 90s albums by John Scofield, and Joe Lovano. And Bennie Wallace-Twilight Time w/ Sco, Dr John, SRV. And the first couple of Stanley Jordan albums.


----------

